# My white R33 GTR



## whiteSky (May 31, 2007)

Got it a few months ago, freshly imported from Japan and totally stock.

In the past weeks i added 10x18 XD9 Works, Blitz Downpipe, decat, Nür Spec catback, full NISMO Gauges and a NISMO Shift knob.
























































Sorry, i had no time to clean the Engine...


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

And very nice it is too best colour white :wavey:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey dino

nice car you got there. take car on the white beauty.

cheers


----------



## whiteSky (May 31, 2007)

Thank you Joker.

..und Grüsse ans deutsche Skyline Forum. :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice clean looking car, looking good.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Minter! Bet that gravel was fun to play in!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

10x18 wheels? You been watching to much American Hotrod!

They don't look right; or is it just the pictures?

SF


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Lovely looking car!

Another for team QM1


----------



## whiteSky (May 31, 2007)

@ Wanabee Kiwi
Yes i was very tempted about the idea to drift around... but stonechips on the clean Car... umhhh... better not.
I still have a Evo VI TME for that kind of fun.  


@ Shakey Finch
You are right, they look different on the Pictures/angle of view and would look better if i would lower the Car... but i drive it everyday and with the low Nür Spec it would affect driveability to much i think.




Anyway, here are a few Photos in better quality.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice car mate.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

What offset are those rear wheels? They seem to stick out of the arches.


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

nice car that mate, specially in white lol


----------



## whiteSky (May 31, 2007)

Jags said:


> What offset are those rear wheels? They seem to stick out of the arches.


They are 10x18 with Offset of +18mm.

And no, they dont stick really out... it is about they point of view the phots were taken.

These are the same wheels as "V-SPEC33" has fitted... check out the second Post on this site:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/24434-pics-wheels-cars-please-girls-boys-14.html?highlight=xd9

He lowered the Car a bit and it looks totally different from the angle he took the Pictures.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Love it.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

needs lowering

for the rest, it looks fantastic!


----------



## 248907 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello there,

on the 8th of September last year i had the chance to buy this beauty.

Until then i travelled some kilometers with it and i am very very happy with it.

Here a picture from the day i collected it:









and here a picture a few weeks later:









as i do not drive it in winter, i have to spend my time making other things.
so i made a webpage about the car:

http://www.jos.si

There is also a link to Instagram, if you want to see more photos.

thanks for watching and i am looking forward for your comments. 

Greetings from Switzerland
Reto


----------



## 248907 (Nov 20, 2015)

changed the webaddress to

http://www.gt-r.ch


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice Gtr 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buster34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## 248907 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you!

Here are some new Pictures from the last weekend...


----------



## 1PBY (Mar 4, 2011)

looks SO clean!!!


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Love that rear end shot, ...looks great.


----------

